# My chickies are making their own Easter eggs.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

One of my green egg girls left this in the nest today. Somehow her egg dye got messed up and it's covered with this cool swirly pattern.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Pretty. I am hoping my 3 hens start laying, I rescued s very nice rooster who is s gentleman. He has been very sweet
to them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Gorgeous boy! Is he a blue Laced red wyandotte? The BLRW rooster I used to have was as sweet as honey!

Waiting for hens to lay is almost as bad as waiting for goats to kid!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

New-goat-mom said:


> One of my green egg girls left this in the nest today. Somehow her egg dye got messed up and it's covered with this cool swirly pattern.
> 
> View attachment 131141


I would so have blown that one out to keep! I am a sucker that way, though.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Karen said:


> I would so have blown that one out to keep! I am a sucker that way, though.


Oh, I didn't even think of doing that! It would have been a great idea!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Aww I miss getting green eggs now.......


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Pretty egg! I would hate to use it!


----------

